
Show HN: Tribes – create new habits with friends by keeping track of each other - espitia
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tribes-create-new-habits-your/id1031255898?ls=1&mt=8
======
espitia
Hey guys, I wrote this app in order to mimic a mastermind group I have with
friends which has had a profound effect in bettering our habits. We tell each
other what we want to accomplish and stay on top of each other to make sure
everyone is doing what they said they would. The idea is that if you have
friends watching you, you'll be more likely to actually accomplish your goals
(e.g. exercising, reading, etc). All feedback is appreciated!

